# ARMv7 board with SATA



## hsn (May 27, 2014)

I am looking for an ARM board targeted at server usage (no need for HDMI, soundcard, etc). I need dual core CPU at least CORTEX A9, 2 GB RAM and 2-4 SATA ports. Do you know any? Is it difficult to design such a board and manufacture it in a quantity of a few hundred?


----------



## Crivens (May 28, 2014)

hsn said:
			
		

> Is it difficult to design such a board ...


 For most people, it is. Even for skilled ones, it would take some time.


			
				hsn said:
			
		

> and manufacture it in a quantity of a few hundred?


 What price do you have in mind? For enough money, this is no problem. Enough money can buy a lot of "no problem" in any field you asked about.


----------



## hsn (May 28, 2014)

I do not have requirement for these boards to be extra cheap, less then $100 will do fine.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2014)

This comes relatively close: https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/A10/A10-OLinuXino-LIME-4GB/open-source-hardware. They have other boards too but I think this is the only one with SATA.

No idea if it'll run FreeBSD though.


----------



## beatgammit (May 30, 2014)

You may have seen this already, but AND Seattle looks like what you need. It's not out yet, so I don't know about price or FreeBSD compatibility. It's slated to come out later this year.


----------



## hsn (Jun 15, 2014)

I found a Cubietruck board. It is close to my requirements of 2GB RAM and SATA (it has just one SATA port).

http://www.cubietruck.com/collections/f ... th-wifi-bt

Is the Cubietruck board supported? No info about it at https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Cubieboard.


----------



## hsn (Jun 15, 2014)

Another option is http://www.wandboard.org/ quad version (2GB DDR3, 2 SD slots, SATA, Gbit LAN). FreeBSD runs on it.


----------

